# keine XP install auf notebook ???



## hempels_sofa (26. Februar 2008)

ich habe vor ein notebook zu kaufen und habe folgende frage:
da ich gehört bzw. irgendwo gelesen habe dass es nicht möglich sei auf aktuellen notebooks windoof XP zu installen.

stimmt dies oder muss ich auf windoof wischta umsteigen ?
wird ja nur ne inet bzw. schreibmaschine


----------



## exa (26. Februar 2008)

ja also ich hab bei acer angefragt und die haben gesagt blabla aufgrund von probleen bei tests blabla und so weiter ist es nicht möglich treiber für xp zur verfügung zu stellen

alles schwachsinn, die haben keinen bock 2gleisig zu fahren und deswegen wird einfach mal ins blaue behauptet....


----------



## hempels_sofa (26. Februar 2008)

gibt es trotzdem ne möglichkeit XP zu installen ?
Vista soll doch bald abgelöst werden von windoof 7 und dann müsste man wieder dieses sch*** betriebssystem schon wieder kaufen.

back to the roots => DOS 3.0     das läuft


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Februar 2008)

@hempels_sofa
Du kannst Xp installieren. Nur wie schon erwähnt wurde kann es vorkommen das du keine XP Treiber für diesen Notebook finden wirst.
Um was für ein Notebook handelt es sich denn(Hersteller/Modell)?


----------



## hempels_sofa (26. Februar 2008)

den hier
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info...2b88b1f050a3434c6631877c0028&products_id=2275


reicht völlig zu, zum tippen und surfen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Februar 2008)

Klick doch einfach mal auf dieser Seite auf "Notebooktreiber Windows XP".
Oder gleich hier: http://service.one.de/download/inde...der=&directory=NOTEBOOKS/ONE_C34XX/WINDOWS_XP
Dort findest du XP Treiber für die One C-34XX Serie.


----------



## hempels_sofa (26. Februar 2008)

erstmal danke
und wie bekomm ich die treiber auf den laptop wenn noch kein system drauf ist ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Februar 2008)

hempels_sofa schrieb:


> ...und wie bekomm ich die treiber auf den laptop wenn noch kein system drauf ist ?


Für was willst du Treiber auf das Notebook installieren wenn du noch kein zb. XP installiert hast? Was hat das für ein Sinn?
Das ist ja wie: Ich mach schon mal den Rechner an, habe aber noch den Netzstecker draußen.


----------



## hempels_sofa (26. Februar 2008)

da habe ich mal wieder voll das brett vor kopf gehabt 
wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 

is jetz klar
verstanden
alles roger


----------



## DOTL (28. Februar 2008)

Letztlich ist es so, dass Firmen ungern für Consumer-Modelle zweigleisig fahren wollen und dadurch die Supportkosten erhöhen wollen. Günstiger ist es, wenn sie sich auf einen "Standard" einigen und demnach nur Treiber für eine Serie anbieten. Damit ist im Consumer-Bereich das Los auf Win Vista gefallen.

Im Business Bereich reichen weitgehend alle die von Microsoft angebotene Downgrade-Option von Vista auf XP an den Kunden weiter. So bekommt man bei vielen Business Geräten gleich beim Kauf eine Downgrade-DVD mit, oder man kann sie nachträglich beim Hersteller ordern.

Grundsätzlich kannst du aber auch weiterhin auf einem Consumer-Notebook Win XP installieren. In den meisten Fällen kannst du die Standard-Treiber wählen, Grafikkartentreiber gibt es auch über "Dritthersteller" wie z.B. http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/ (nVidia) http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool/ oder http://www.omegadrivers.net/about.php (ATI/AMD).
Der Nachteil dieser Drittanbieter ist aber auch häufig, dass du auf bestimmte Sonderfunktionen wie z.B. Helligkeitseinstellungen über Sondertasten verzichten musst.
Auch kann es sein, dass weitere Sondertasten des Notebooks nicht unter Win XP funktionieren, da die Treiber nicht für XP ausgelegt sind. Allerdings funktionieren viele Vista-Utlities auch unter XP.

In deinem Fall würd ich aber erstmal schauen, dass du alle Treiber direkt von Hersteller bekommen kannst. Erst dann, falls du keine finden solltest, würde ich mir Gedanken über Dritthersteller machen.


----------



## hempels_sofa (15. März 2008)

hab jetzt den schleppi von one und kann für die XP install diese blöde iaahci.inf nicht finden. habe schon diese Intel_AHCI_Floppy_Tool.exe gezogen (stand so in der pdf auf der website) und nun versucht per nlite diese teiber einzubinden aber irgendwie klappt das alles nicht weil diese datei nicht da ist. HILFE


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2008)

Warum willst unbedingt XP, warum nimmst nicht einfach Vista und freundest dich damit an??

Das was an Vista schlecht sein soll, kann man entsorgen, so dass mans am Ende so hat, das es kaum schlechter als ein XP ist...


----------



## hempels_sofa (16. März 2008)

will mich damit nicht anfreunden. der mensch ist doch ein gewohnheitstier 

habs die nacht noch hingekriegt. jetzt erstrahlt xp auf dem screen


----------

